# How to buy alcohol from Taobao?



## Adrian Cahill (May 24, 2014)

I am just wondering on How to buy genuine alcohol from Taobao? One of my friends told me that there are cheap genuine alcohol that can be bought from Taobao. Thank you in advance guys!

Cheers!


----------



## badsector (May 23, 2014)

i suggest u search on tmall. stuffs there likely genuine but higher price.
sellers on taobao with 7days no question return badge are worth trying.
buy the freight insurance for 1st purchase in case u wish to return the item.


----------

